# موضوع يتكلم عن تركيب المواد وكيفية معالجتها



## eng.alkurd (27 يونيو 2007)

هدية من المهندس الفلسطيني 
موضوع يتكلم كن تركيب المواد وخاصة الحديد وكيفية معالجتها وتقويتها
أرجو الرد
اليكم الرابط 

http://www.MegaShare.com/215279


----------

